# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Ruahine Ranges ...Kumeti

## Dundee

Went for a wander today,heres a few pics will add a few more later.



That is the map of the area at the car park.

Heading up the creek



Bloody thugs vandalism resulted in two huts being removed



Then a great site of the Kerekere  (Native wood pigeon) Spelling might be wrong on that.



The backlight was a bit bright for zooming in but here we go anyway.



Will add a few more at some stage thats all for now.

----------


## Neckshot

didnt bowl up the raingauge ???? :Thumbsup: would have blown the cobbs out mate.

----------


## sakokid

pretty choice fat pigeon boy!

----------


## Tahr

Did you go over to the Seemac (sp) hotel? Thats a nice walk from the road end. So too is going right through to the Billygoat/Coppermine if you have a couple of days. Nice country and the odd deer all of the way.

We have probably met, Dundee. Where are you farming?

----------


## Dundee

Have walked up an over too Seamac Hotel from Kumeti end.



Pictures not the best that sign says Mt Maharahara 2hrs

And heres Seamac (Kiritaki)

----------


## Rushy

> Spelling might be wrong on that.


Yeh it is Dundee.  The name is Kereru.  Great pictures though

----------


## Dundee

> Did you go over to the Seemac (sp) hotel? Thats a nice walk from the road end. So too is going right through to the Billygoat/Coppermine if you have a couple of days. Nice country and the odd deer all of the way.
> 
> We have probably met, Dundee. Where are you farming?


I use too work under the Ranges now I'm 7 clicks east. That Harris hut in between Kumeti and Kiritaki is not a bad area as well.

I know Dave well. Thats the Seamac he has a lot to do with that hut aye. :Wink:

----------


## Chris

Interesting looking bit of country Mr D; I'm getting curious & with summer break not to distant.

----------


## Bonecrusher

The good old K2 Hunter, mine is sitting in the loft ... :Have A Nice Day:  Off out the door for a walk now I might throw some pic's up later

----------


## Dundee

Went for a walk up here again this arvo,picked up a passenger on the way in. I was up there about 3hrs and arrive home with the dudes rifle he had left it under the canopy of the ute. :Wtfsmilie: Some bloody big trees have blown over since the last trip which was 2weeks ago.

----------


## EeeBees

> Yeh it is Dundee.  The name is Kereru.  Great pictures though


also known as kūkupa and kūkū. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Returned the rifle this morning to the owner,he was quite embarassed :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Returned the rifle this morning to the owner,he was quite embarassed


And so he should be Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

Had another hike up here this arvo.

----------


## Dundee

A few pics from this week.

Couldn't be bothered climbing ridges today so I snuck around the lowlands and explored more ground.

----------


## Sideshow

It’s spelt Wood pigeon :Thumbsup:  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

A couple of days ago I had a two hours up my sleave so went up the Kumeti for an hour and an hour back down.

----------


## 308

I know that if it looks steep in a photo it's really steep - You're keen man Dundee

----------


## Dundee

Saturday 7/9/19 Had the day off.    Just as I stepped food on the riverbed a chap started waving at me,he wanted to know where I was planning on going.
And he also told me what area they were planning on hunting. So I headed across the Kumeti Stream and straight up the ridge and sidled back down the other side.
No animals seen this time.And that fella had a flat battery when he got back.

----------


## Sarvo

Great pics Dundee
And not a drop of Tomato Sauce in site

----------


## Puffin

From the photos that Kumeti looks like a god-forsaken hole of a place to hunt - no way I'd waste my time up there. 

By the way were there any decent wallows on that flat part of the ridge?

----------


## erniec

He just trying to put you off.

----------


## McNotty

Plenty of long range hunting up there, recovering animals is the challenging part

----------

